

What I Want Out Of A Web Framework - mnemonik
http://mikeburnscoder.wordpress.com/2010/05/22/what-i-want-out-of-a-web-framework/

======
kls
What you need is a REST framework and not a web framework. The server side web
frameworks are archaic for building true web applications. Use a client side
framework and communicate with your REST framework. Use a CMS to do
templating, the world does not need another server side tempalting language to
do poorly what CMS's do.

Implement you view in pure HTML / CSS / Javascript. This makes development
tool portability, server platform portability and CMS portability a none issue
for your UI. By completely separating the view it also forces your
architecture to implement all business logic and data access as services.
Which creates an open API for mobile and 3rd party developers as well as
future uninvented UI products.

The UI moves faster than business logic and requires different development
procedures. As much as it is software development to produce a web app, it is
just as much digital publishing which requires a total different release
schedule and less labor intensive quality verification requirements.

Server frameworks have been making the compromise of faster development to
satisfy the digital publishing requirements (ASP, PHP) or strict enforcement
to satisfy the software development quality requirements (Java, .NET). All of
them are bastardized to either the designer or the developer take you pick.

Removing the view from the server cleanly severs the two worlds and allows
designers and front end developers the ability to rapidly iterate while
allowing middleware developers the ability to enforce contracts and security.

Build the best REST framework available and you will start to see developers
flock in droves as more and more organizations realize the benefits of
separating the two disciplines.

